# Avatars



## Icepick (Oct 22, 2001)

Found a SWEEET jpg to use as my avatar, but it's too big.  How can I shrink it down?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2001)

Photoshop works wonders.  Can also try Paintshop Pro, but it's not 1 I use.

If you don't have access to it, email it to me and I'll do the resize for ya tonite, tomorow at the latest.


----------



## Icepick (Oct 22, 2001)

Thanks bro!  You got mail.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2001)

Wasn't sure which one ya wanted, so I did both.  You -should- have mail, so if ya dont, let me know and I'll resend... or if they need more tweaking.


----------

